# Pyranha Shiva Review!



## granolapaddler (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been loving the Large Shiva and put together my thoughts into review which can be found here: http://granolapaddler.blogspot.com/2012/05/pyranha-shiva-review.html 

-adam 
Team Pyranha


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not quite Team Pyranha, but the last couple of months with the Shiva have been enough to keep my Burn dry in the garage. I really like the way it lands big drops; it lands very softly and converts the downward momentum into forward momentum very cleanly. This gets you away from the curtain in a real hurry and gives you options for the next drop in the sequence. 

I've been running it mostly on Canyon Creek of the Lewis, the Upper Wind, the Upper Klickitat and Hagen Gorge, for a total of 66 miles and 6500 feet dropped. It works great for the big drops, and I can't wait to get this on the Truss this summer. I have the feeling this will be just the boat for no portage laps. 

Coming out of the Burn, I noticed a few things right away: 
1) it takes more to keep it straight on the non-crux moves, 
2) it has a lot more speed 
3) it has much more secondary stability 
4) it is much easier to charge over the gap between the cause of a hole and the face of the hole using a long boof 
5) should you fail to clear the hole, the volume will generally save you
6) it has just enough edge to eddy neatly and side surf out of holes


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

nice review. thanks


----------

